# White Widow Indoor Grow



## smokybear (May 23, 2009)

Hello MP'ers! This is my grow journal for my White Widow seeds I purchased from Dr. Chronic a while back. I've been rather busy the last few months with legal problems but I'm back in the game!

They will be grown under 550 watts of hps lights. My room is 4' X 3' approximately. I will be using Fox Farms potting soil with added perlite. Not too sure on what nutes I will be using as of yet but I will pick something and keep you updated on it as soon as I can. I'm still in the process of setting up my growroom but it should be finished by tomorrow. I still have to put up my mylar on the walls. Fun, fun!! Ok well I will update you as needed. Hope you enjoy!

May 23, 2009

I'm germinating 10 WW seeds in a paper towel.


----------



## mr.greengenes (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the photo and good luck with the grow!


----------



## smokybear (May 25, 2009)

Well the 10 white widow seeds I started all germinated and they have been placed in their first containers.. I use the red plastic dixie cups to start them in.. I will post some pics after they show themselves. Take care and be safe.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 25, 2009)

Hey nice seeing you around again smokey. Looking forwards to seeing more pictures!


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2009)

It's good to be back Mental. More pictures very soon! Take care and be safe.


----------



## 420benny (May 26, 2009)

I will be keeping an eye out myself. I have some White Widow clones almost ready to go  inside.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 5, 2009)

Well they are at Day 11 as of today. I transplanted them from the dixie cups to their final pots today. They are in 17 quart pots. All 10 seedlings are doing just fine. Had a bit of stretch at the beginning but it's no big deal. I buried the extra bit of stem in soil so they shouldn't stretch any more. I have them on 24 hours of light under a 400 and a 150 watt hps lamps. More pics to follow soon. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 16, 2009)

Well... another update is long over-due but I've been busy with some family issues for the last week or so.. Anyways, day 21 so far for the white widow seedlings.. It seems like they are growing a bit slower that I'm used to but maybe it's just this strain.. I don't know.. What do you all think? They are nice and healthy. A deep green color and they are bushing out nicely.. Anyways, here's some pics. Take care and be safe. More updates to follow soon.


----------



## Amaethon (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks good so far! I see you like to tie your ladies up, I will be doing a little bondage this time myself but to control width not height. 
Enjoy

Amaethon


----------



## smokybear (Jun 18, 2009)

Day 24 for these. Bushing out very nicely! They are going to be monster bushes by the time they are finished. Enjoy. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 19, 2009)

Another picture update. All ten of the white widow.. Tied some of them down some more. Enjoy. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Locked (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking real good Smoky... Gotta love WW's....


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 19, 2009)

Smokey lookin good I'm pullin up a chair for this one:headbang2: I have some WW from Nirvana so I'll be interested in the outcome! What breeder are your WW seeds from just curious is all, like I said lookin good and I can't wait until flowering time!

                                                          Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 19, 2009)

My seeds are from Dr. Chronic Phatpharmer. Ordered them bout a year ago and just got to plant them. Have you started yours yet? Would love to see some pictures of them to compare. Take care and be safe.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jun 19, 2009)

No I haven't started as of yet, I must have 25-30 strains in the old bank, right now I'm growin NL from Nirvana, C99 Brothers Grimm,Legends Ultimate Indica from Legends I figure I'll do my WW in the Fall, so It will be nice to see how your's are doing!

                                Phatpharmer


----------



## BkPhate (Jun 19, 2009)

Your garden looks great man!

Ill be watching for more updates, looks like we are around the same schedule!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 19, 2009)

looking  great *smokey*...sending  you some mojo...and wishing you nothing but Females:ciao:


----------



## BBFan (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey Smokey-
Been wondering what happened to you.  Sorry to hear you had troubles, hope everything's resolved.
Good luck with the ladies!  Looking good.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you plan on a full grow with hps?  And what combination of bulbs are you using to get 550 watts?


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi there BBFan. Things are great now and it's good to be back on MP. I'm going to do the entire grow under 550 watts of hps. I have a 400 watt and a 150 watt hps in my growroom. Thanks for looking in. Take care and be safe.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 20, 2009)

Smokybear;

Nice looking plants. I see how you LST early, i guess its a beneift to start as early as possible.
Good luck and keep posting pics....................


----------



## smokybear (Jun 20, 2009)

Yes.. I like to grow bushes instead of christmas trees. Keep them short and very bushy.. Glad you like! Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 24, 2009)

Another pic update for all of you voyeurs out there!  Day 30 for these plants. Tied them down again. They are so compact..it's astounding me, to be honest! About another week or so of veg and its time for 12/12. Hope you enjoy. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Locked (Jun 24, 2009)

Looking good Smoky....I bet you can't wait to switch to 12/12 and let the magic begin....


----------



## smokybear (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh you bet! I can't wait.. I just want them to get a bit bigger before I switch them to 12/12. Thanks for checking in! More updates very soon. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 25, 2009)

Day 31 for the ww plants. Growing just fine. No major problems as of yet. Getting bushy but not very tall.. which is fine with me! :hubba:  I'm going to switch them to 12/12 at the end of the month. I haven't given them any kind of nutes as of yet. They are very healthy looking so I'm sure they will be fine. I may just skip veg nutes and hit em with big bloom when I switch over to 12/12. Thanks for taking a peek. Take care and be safe.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 26, 2009)

Getting nice and bushy smoky- looking great.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 26, 2009)

Looking real nice *Smokybear* :aok:


----------



## smokybear (Jun 27, 2009)

Well I went ahead and switched to 12/12 a couple days early. I'm anxious to finish this grow so I can switch to dwc and clones. I have two confirmed females so far. Hoping that's a good sign that they showed their sex so quickly. Here's a few pics of the plants. Everything seems to be doing just fine. I gave them 1/4 strength big bloom. More updates coming soon. Take care and be safe.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 27, 2009)

They are lookin great smokeybear!!!!


----------



## Jake2635 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey can u tell me where I can get my hands on some of them White widow seeds?????????? I want to grow some GOOD smoke tired of this so call weed.........


----------



## 420benny (Jun 27, 2009)

Here you go Jake. Change the xx to tt. 
hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/
Please delete one of your duplicate posts above


----------



## smokybear (Jun 27, 2009)

I got my seeds from Dr. Chronic. I ordered them and got them in 5 days so I think they are a pretty good seedbank. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 29, 2009)

Lookin good smokybear....  those are gonna be beasts....   i kant wait to watch... Stay safe...


----------



## smokybear (Jun 29, 2009)

Well this is day three of flowering for my white widows. I have three confirmed males so far. Four confirmed ladies and still three that are unknown. Hoping for females for those last three. :hubba: Even if they turn out male, I will still have four ladies to take care of. 

Everyone is nice and healthy. Starting their flower stretch. I can tell a difference every time I look in the growroom! I culled two of the males and left one male alive. I want to make some seeds so I'm going to have to put that male somewhere else. First pic is the males. Second pic is the four females and the three unknowns. Enjoy! Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 29, 2009)

They're Beautiful Smokey.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 29, 2009)

Congrats on the ladies :yay: 

I have a few WWf2's girls outside, can't wait to harvest them


----------



## 420benny (Jun 29, 2009)

They are very pretty girls. Good job.


----------



## smokybear (Jun 30, 2009)

Well the final tally is in! Five females and five males. 50/50 ratio. Not too bad. Everything is nice and healthy. A couple pics of the growroom with the five ladies in there. Last pic is the male I chose to keep. I put it in a separate room under floros for pollen. Hopefully I can manage to pollenate a few buds so that I can have some quality seeds. Wish me luck!   Take care and be safe everyone.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

i too am   tryin out the whole pollinating gig for my first time. i just waited fro mine to show most his balls really good an i just chopped his top half an stuck in glass of water and put in box over a mirror an now waitin for the pollen to fall. it been in a cup plain water over a wek now an his torso is still livin an polen sax are almost opening now.
  is this your first time smokey    (LOL)  no gutter thoughts man.  lol
  im talkin pollinating.. 
  either way good luk an mojo all your way man. 

ps   wat method pollinating you doin. any special techniques or anythin you do...?


----------



## smokybear (Jun 30, 2009)

This is my first time zip. I've never tried to pollenate before so hopefully everything turns out ok. I'm going to do the same thing with the top part of the plant and put it in water over a mirror. I figure after I scrape up the pollen I will use like a paintbrush to kind of dab the pollen on a few select branches or something to that effect. How exactly are you going to apply the pollen? I've read that you can put it in like a plastic bag and put it over the branches you want to pollenate..? Anyways, keep me posted and thanks for the mojo my friend. I wish you the best of luck with the pollenating. Keep me posted on how it works out. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

the process i have in my mind is im gonna do just that scrape up the pollen like lines on a mirror lol and save it in a film canister. then maybe dab a qtip in it and take an rub it on the buds i want seeded. then let it set to do its magic away from the rest the girls for bout 1/2 hour-hour long then give her a spray/misting to  deactivate any residual pollen to prevent from gettin on other girls when i put er bak in wit the pack. but maybe even give her a second spray/misting as well after the first one dries just to make dam sure  tehre no chance of any pollen goin rogue in my flower room.  
  oh i'llbe hotter than a 2 dollar pistol if all my girls get knocked up after doin one measly branch  LOL.
    but im guessin he'll be droppin his wad by this weekend for sure maybe within the next couple days too so i'll keep tabs posted up on my current journal. how  far along is your lil stud there?


----------



## smokybear (Jun 30, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan to me. I will definitely take a peek at your journal to see how it goes. I will do the same thing!  My male plant just showed his little balls today. He's a very healthy plant. The biggest and bushiest male plant so I kept it around. He's under two double bulb shoplights.. Not sure of the wattage or lumens but he will survive under them. He still has some time before he drops his load! Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 30, 2009)

> He's a very healthy plant. The biggest and bushiest male plant so I kept it around.


  ditto.  thats why i just had to get some use out him anyway. he was  gorgeous lol.  im actually gonna pollinate my tetraploid girl i got and one my sativas an see wat kind coss i come out wit when i do them seeds. prolly wont get to the beans til this winter as my next batch is gonna consist of the clones i took from my reveg bonsai's as well as just reflowering the donors too.
  and after that it'll be on like donkey kong wit my own personal cross of watever it is.  all mine have ever been so far was just seeds from really good nuggs my buddy gets once a month as his supply. he goes thru his whole monthly order usually 1/4 - 1/2 pound of nug an he gets like maybe 15 seeds out the whole lot an just throws em at me.  
  so i do bagseed but the bagseed i do are more than likely some somewat decent genetics i would assume.


----------



## 420benny (Jul 1, 2009)

Do we light up a joint after they do the wild monkey thing? High 5 the biggest fan leaf? Will she moan or anything? This is my first rodeo here. Help!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 1, 2009)

> High 5 the biggest fan leaf? Will she moan or anything? This is my first rodeo here. Help!


i personally dont know but im a sure find out soon enough. lol


> This is my first rodeo here. Help!


  help, as in how to collect and pollinate ya ladies?


----------



## smokybear (Jul 3, 2009)

Well here is a little update for my five white widow ladies. This is day 7 of flower for them. They are all nice and healthy. Really starting to stretch out. Got colas and hairs popping out everywhere now. More pics to come later. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 3, 2009)

Ding!


----------



## zipflip (Jul 4, 2009)

ding ding....?  huh? lol  wat the ding for smokey? lol
the widows are lookin fabulous man.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking real nice* Smokybear*:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2009)

things looking great smokey..keep up good work..


*zip*..you need to let that pollen do its thing  for more then a half hour..IMO..you should let go  for atleast 4 hrs..it takes two  for the pollen to reach its destination..misting to soon will kill all viable pollen..and  the q tip  works  ok  just  be sure to pull the female you want to pollenate  and issolate her from the others as long as possable..good luck..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 4, 2009)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Ding!


 



Dong!!!!




:rofl:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 4, 2009)

> zip..you need to let that pollen do its thing for more then a half hour..IMO..you should let go for atleast 4 hrs..it takes two for the pollen to reach its destination..misting to soon will kill all viable pollen..and the q tip works ok just be sure to pull the female you want to pollenate and issolate her from the others as long as possable..good luck..


thanks 4u. im glad ya popped in to fill that inman.  otherwise i woulda doe just wat i ws sayin above  lol.  now i know. 
 so yeah... id take 4u's advice then for sure on that part smokey. this my first time pollenating too so.. lol
  but hows ur stud comin along smokey.? 
  mines still livin an goin just in the cup water i put his torso in. an that was, wow.. i think week n half ago.  amazin that it satay alive this long just in water all cut in half imo.  lol
  i now know to never underestimate the power of the great mj plant.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jul 4, 2009)

Looking forward to your posts and harvest time  

I have never tried WW but considering it.


----------



## BioShaman (Jul 5, 2009)

anybody smoked Nirvana WW?


----------



## MiracleDro (Jul 5, 2009)

You just mist with water to kill pollen? Or re you misting with something else. Thanks and nice grow!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 6, 2009)

MiracleDro said:
			
		

> You just mist with water to kill pollen? Or re you misting with something else. Thanks and nice grow!


 



Just plain water *Dro*..  just be sure pollen has been left long enough for her to take in..I mist  real good 4 hrs after pollenateing..and again  4 hrs later..I then  place her back in  the next light cycle...works well for me..


*smokeybear*...how they doing today?  you still have all fingers from the fireworks  right?


----------



## smokybear (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello all. Another update for everyone to check out. This is day 12 of flowering for these ladies. Still stretching like crazy and moving lights up daily... Not complaining here   though! 

I still have all my fingers from the 4th. Unfortunately, fireworks are illegal in the state I'm in so I only set off a few!  :hubba:  Didn't want the cops at my house hounding me over something foolish. Anyways, tell me what you think of the ladies. Thanks for all the comments and advice. I will do exactly what you said 4u on pollenating. My male plant is still growing just fine under floros. His balls are getting really fat at this point. I figure another week or so and he will be ready. Ok well more pics soon. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow wee wow wow this looks like beginning of a good thread


----------



## zipflip (Jul 8, 2009)

they look fantastic smokey.
 i just love the way mj looks when tied down like them.  i done the same wit all my girls as well.
 cant wait to see em all in full bud man.


> Unfortunately, fireworks are illegal in the state I'm in so I only set off a few!


 thats a bummer man.   wats the fourth of july without fireworks anyway? lol  its the hilite of my year usually.  this year was teh firt year i aint spent over 500$ on fireworks. 
  i love havin a big showdown. . but my kids werent wit me this fourth so i didnt buy any this year. 
  just another day for me here . 


> My male plant is still growing just fine under floros. His balls are getting really fat at this point


  well i decided to say to hek wit the polen bizz myself as i've now got the whole keepin a mother an clones thing down now.
  i may just reveg one these i got from this batch for a mom like i did two others from my last batch. givin me 3 bonzai mommies of diff strains.
 im a keep an eye on ya show tho an see how it goes for ya.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 8, 2009)

They certainly do bush out when I tie em up, don't they? They are starting to get popcorn buds so it's going to get much more exciting from now on. I can't wait to see some fat sticky buds here in a few weeks. 

Yea, it really does suck that my state doesn't allow fireworks. I went and seen some fireworks on the 4th but not being able to set some off myself is really disappointing. I can't wait to move back to my home state so I can go crazy. I usually buy a lot of fireworks and have a big party/cookout. So much fun...

I would love to take some clones and get a mother plant or two going but I'm having some problems with space and other issues so it's preventing me from doing that at this time. I do want some more seeds so I can grow white widow again at some later date. A good friend of mine that actually got me growing outdoors many years ago just grows bagseed and I'm anxious to give him some of these good genetics and let him go crazy with them. He's very excited about them so I do plan on continuing with the pollen experiment. Ok well more updates soon. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 8, 2009)

> I would love to take some clones and get a mother plant or two going but I'm having some problems with space



it dont take much. i got mine un a 2'square box cab wit 6 cfls is all and 2 puter fans and i just keep em right upto the bulbs almost maybe inch or 2 away is all.
 but you said other issues as well. 
  i felt i wasnt able to do it either but where theres a will theres a way.
  also you can just bonzai them. thats wat i did. i took my best plants off my last crop and just trimmed roots put in small pots and just let em do they thing.  it didnt take much at all.
  and if you only doin a few at a time then just every time she gets a little out her size bounds ya can always just chuk her cuttings if ya dont need em.
 just to keep her short an small.
  have ya checked my bonzai journal. i dove in blind on it all an i still prevailed on it all. and i dont regret it one bit.
  just fire one up in a quiet room one nite an chilax and just start thinkin of ways to make it work. thats wat i did. 
  also wat i always do when i have a predicament. lol
  but if ya jut cant theni guess ya cant but who knows.  im bettin ya could figure a way if ya wanted to.  jmo.
  think bout it.  you wont regret it.
 i mean now this next round for flowering i got all females guaranteed. no waiting and pickin out males and less space taken up by them to maximize all ya space for females.
  but to each they own still.
  good luck man.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jul 8, 2009)

I dont know how I missed this one, but it looks like im just in time for the money shot Lookin good Smoky keep it up!


----------



## smokybear (Jul 8, 2009)

Thanks for the encouragement zip. I still may try to take a clone or two but I'm just kind of winging it at this point. I have my in-laws coming up to stay right after my harvest so I just want to be able to hide the plants without any problems. I haven't figured out all the details but hopefully I will be able to do it. It would save me so much time and trouble to have all my plants females. I will keep you posted on what I decide to do. Take care and be safe everyone.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

do you have a garage? do you drink beer? well if so there ya go. fridges already make noise an most guys  keep they beer fridge in the garage. i know i do.  and i also paddle lock mine too.  how many you do the same. LOL.
  just an idea.:confused2:


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

I think I'm going to make a small clone/mother box here in the next couple days so I have a place for my clone. I have a bunch of cfl's so that will work. I will keep you all posted on how it turns out. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 9, 2009)

right on smokey:lama:   i'll be watchin. i cant wait to see wat ya gonna do for stealth on it. i love seein peoples ideas on things.
  i took a large dresser and converted the bottom 2 drawers into my veg cab. i just took the drawers apart and glued the face panel;s of them to a small thi piece of scrap fiber resin board and put hinges on it. and squared off the inside  and viola!!
  and i got the top 2 drawers still for junk drawers. lol


----------



## smokybear (Jul 10, 2009)

Day 14 for the ladies. They are starting to bud out now. How do they look? More updates coming soon. Take care and be safe.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 10, 2009)

Looks real nice *smokybear*:aok:


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jul 10, 2009)

The family coming by is a hitch in any program.

Children probing around doing what curiosity teaches them 


"Hey Unlckle LOUY!  . Whats these stinky plants I found behind this secrete wall?"


----------



## Locked (Jul 11, 2009)

Loving all that green Smoky...nice job...great pics


----------



## zipflip (Jul 11, 2009)

:holysheep: smokey. it looks like you stole my plants an put em in ur pots.  mine are seriously identical in size stretch everythin. only mine are bout 2 wks ahead of yours in flower   lol
  no idea wat strain mine are but if i had to make a life or death type choice on wat they were i'd say they WW lookin  now lookin atyours. the form and everythin. leaves/blades etc...  but i know still that no way to tell alt all.
  they could be anyting.
  im sure i could find out if i asked around the giuy who give me the seeds he could ask teh guy who grows the bud he buys from the seeds also come from...
  how long does WW take to flowerr anyway? isnt it lil longer than most idies?


----------



## smokybear (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the great replies everyone.. From what I've heard, the white widow take anywhere from 8-10 weeks for flower so we will see. I like a more up, energetic high so I probably won't let them go much past 8 weeks unless they just aren't ready yet. I have a 'scope to look at the trichs so that will help me determine the best time to harvest. Does anyone want to take a guess at final weight? I'm guessing around 3-4 ounces. What do you all think? Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 11, 2009)

> From what I've heard, the white widow take anywhere from 8-10 weeks for flower so we will see. I like a more up, energetic high so I probably won't let them go much past 8 weeks unless they just aren't ready yet.


  im on the same plane as you smokey. i prefer more heady buzz over the deep lay ya out type buzz too.
  you got 5 in flower total now then? im lookin at pix above an see 5 in one pic together?  3-4oz's?  well personally i cant say but im sure you'll enjoy it either way . 
  but if you get 3-4 oz's off 5 girls an i got 10 bout exact same size butonly usin cfls but ... if i can get 3 oz's off my ten i'll be on cloud nine bro.  an ounce will last me a month maybe more even. im a simple toke here toke there kinda guy mydself. and not many friends so i aint got the usual leeckes who hang round just cuz i got bud anymore.  
  i went thru this phase where i was goin thru my list of frenz and aquaintences last year and lets just say i cleaned out all the bad apples etc.. and ya know wat. it not so bad not havin many friends anymore.  no more drama really LOL.
  and most of all i always noticed it was a select few that only came round when i had sum or they were out an needin some (lookin)  well i flat out told everyon e off while ago. alll i need is my cat an im all good.  yes im a dude who loves his cat LOL.   but he's col.
   i hope ya get your 3-4 oz's smokey. 
  good luck man.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 11, 2009)

Yea.. I have five ladies in flower at this time. I'm hoping for 3-4 ounces but I'm not going to be disappointed if it's a little less than that. As long as I have some quality smoke that me and the wife can enjoy, I will be happy. It will hold me over until I can get another crop finished up. I don't think I will be taking any clones this go-round due to some issues but I'm hoping I can get some the next time around. I still need to make a clone/mother box and get it all decked out. I will be working on that as soon as finances allow. Kinda tight right now but I'm sure it's tight everywhere. 

It's funny how friends are.... When the bud is bountiful, they are over all the time... When things are dry, they just don't want to hang out... I used to have the same problem when I was a bit younger. I've learned many good lessons on that subject so the only people that I hang with now are true friends.. Thanks for the kind words my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 11, 2009)

i think you should definately be able to get enough to ride you an the wifey til ya next round.  mylast round wasnt much at all. maybe an ounce or lil better if  that even. but i rode on it for a good month bout. so if i get 3 ounces i'll be just stoked.  i'll be zipped up an flipped out. LOL


----------



## kalikisu (Jul 11, 2009)

nice job smoky. those ladies should give you a nice return. happy growin


----------



## scatking (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey Smokeybear - I don't want to be a buzzkill or anything but my last WW grow took a full 14 weeks in flower before I had mostly cloudy trichs, with just a few amber.  These ladies take forever to finish so be patient.:watchplant:


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

14 weeks.....  WOW   sound liek a flowering sativa more to take that long ..?


----------



## smokybear (Jul 12, 2009)

Wow!! 14 weeks!! Holy crap! That is a looongg time. I'm really hoping they don't take that long to finish up. I will lose my mind waiting for them. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 12, 2009)

patience isnt the word for that one man. LOL  that takes  somethin more than patience to wait that long LOL  hopefully yours dont take that long smokey. 
  hey do yours smell really fruity like like almost like lemon pie filling.  i was sniffin my girls tonit like a lil kid in back of class wit a bag of glue an i couldnt stop man. LOL i mean they smelled  just wonderful.  lemon pie fillin is the best i can compare it to tho.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 12, 2009)

I've got 5 WW that are now 73 days flowering-that's going on 11 weeks. I've got a lot of cloudy but very little if any amber. I keep thinking I'll chop the next morning but I keep waiting on about 1/4 amber-just short of couch-lock!

AG


----------



## Terminal Head Clearance (Jul 12, 2009)

I will offer one way to secure it. Won't call it stealth. When I moved into a house with a stairs. I started probably my first serious growing. I built the grow area underneath the stairs. It has all the exposure for nailing up lights. Don't have to look for studs. Graduated lighting.

You are limited on number of plants but you padlock or secure the door properly. Closet is closed.
I had the added benefit of it being in a bedroom I could lock.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 13, 2009)

Well this is day 17 of flower for the ladies. My male plant is dropping pollen so I went ahead and picked a couple branches on this female plant and pollenated them using a q-tip. I removed the female from the growroom so hopefully none of my other females get pollenated. I am going to spray the female down in a few hours with water. Do you think I should keep the male until tomorrow and pollenate the same branches again or do you think it will be ok? Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

looks like some coke on ya mirror man. lol  

that is one beefy male tho i must say. great tool for the job eh...
  cant remember if i put up anywhere that i gave up on the  savin pollen bit or not but i gave up oon it as i started dabbling into the world of moms an cuttings now.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 13, 2009)

It does, doesn't it? I was thinking that when I took the pic!  I do remember you saying that you gave up on pollenating. I would too but I don't have any place for clones or mother plants right now so hopefully next time around, I will be able to do it. Funding is really tight right now so I'm unable to invest any money at all into growing. You think it will need pollenated again just to be safe or no? Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

> Funding is really tight right now so I'm unable to invest any money at all into growing.


  DITTO lol  your not alone man..



> You think it will need pollenated again just to be safe or no?


 to be honest i wouldnt feel confident tellin you yay or nay on it man. as i have never done it before .  it was gonna be my first time as well 
 but i would imagine it wouldnt hurt to do so. i mean wat could it hurt really?


----------



## smokybear (Jul 13, 2009)

That's true. It couldn't hurt any so that's probably what I will do. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

maybe just get more seeds.....?


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 13, 2009)

smokybear said:
			
		

> Well this is day 17 of flower for the ladies.
> 
> 17 days? Those are looking great Smoky. I can't wait to see them after some more time. I predict a bumper crop for you.
> 
> AG


----------



## smokybear (Jul 13, 2009)

I don't want to ever have to buy white widow seeds again. That's why I want seeds. Hopefully I will get a bunch of seeds. I am going to repeat this process tomorrow and then get rid of my male. He did get big and beefy, didn't he? Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 13, 2009)

> I don't want to ever have to buy white widow seeds again. That's why I want seeds. Hopefully I will get a bunch of seeds.


  i hope you get as many as possible man.  i may splurge one day an buy a few random seed of particular strains for a winter grow and just do it for seeds as well.
  it;d be nice to han an abundance of some good genetics on hand tho.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 14, 2009)

I pollenated the same branches again today. I chopped the male plant and tossed it so I'm hoping I get a bunch of good seeds. I have the female out so I figured I would snap a few pics of her while she's out. This is day 50 overall, day 18 of flower. She's looking pretty good, I think. :hubba:  Take care and be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 14, 2009)

Great grow Smoky 

When you see the pistils start to brown and die back, the deed has been done 

eace:


----------



## smokybear (Jul 14, 2009)

Here is my great find!! Was walking out to check the mail and saw this with a for free sign down the street on the curb. This will be perfect for what I want. Time to transform it into a mother/clone box. Its 27" L, 28" T and 16" W. I am going to begin work on it later on this evening after a few more :bong: :bong: :bong:  What do you guys think? Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 14, 2009)

SCORE!!!!!!     EXCELLENT FIND SMOKEY.    i love the price LOL
  thats wat i did. i took a dresser and took the bottom 2 drawers and made a small veg cab for mine.  tho the draweres were bigger than yours but im sure you gonna gut the whole thing tho.
  cant wait to see ya handy work on it tho.
  if it better than mine can i steel ya ideas LOL


----------



## smokybear (Jul 17, 2009)

This is day 21 of flower for my white widow ladies. Everything is looking good so far. Got some trichromes starting to pop up everywhere so that's a good sign. First pic is of my 5 ladies together. Then individual pics of my ladies. 

Last two pics are of a couple clones that I am attempting to make survive! I took them three days ago so I think they are going to do just fine. They are nice and green. I have them in my grow dresser that I haven't completed yet. I did get the insides all stripped out and mylar on two of the four walls. I ran out of mylar so I have to finish it when my mylar gets here. The clones are under 7320 lumens of cfl's for now. I want to add more light to the grow box but I need to go buy some more stuff for it. I still need an exhaust fan for my box. Anyone know any good links for cheap exhaust fans? 

Thanks for looking. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 17, 2009)

on the road to paradise there smokey :hubba:  
  wat i use for exhaust in my lil dresser cab is just two puter fans. they got em on ebay dirt cheap too. just need a 12volt power supply an ya set to go.
 i got 2  120mm puter fans for exhaust and one for intake about the level of the tops of my mom an clones so it blows over them the cool air as well.  i also just cut a 8"x3inch rectangle in the back of my cab wall towards the bottom and just made a dryer vent shade like thing outta cardboard to keep lite at a minimal from shootin out the back. but that acts as second passive intake is all. and my cabs only 2ft x 1ft x 1.7ft high and i got now 2bonzai moms and one future bonzai mom im doin from a clone of nother strain as well as plenty room for clones and couple other oddballs in veg.
 im runnin only 6 23watt cfls in there an just keep[ all the babies right up to the lites.  also have a small 4inch high velocity fan blowin cross the lights to keep lil cooler too. them ya can get at wallmart fdor under 10 bux. i think i got mine for 7$


----------



## smokybear (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks zip. That's what I think I will do. I'm going to check ebay and see what I can find. I'm really hoping the clones will make it so I don't have to start from seed again. I do still have 10 more white widow seeds but it would save me a lot of growing time if I could start from clones. Would also eliminate males so that would open a lot of space in my grow room. We will see. I checked on the clones a few minutes ago... One looks nice and healthy but the other looks kind of sickly. Hopefully it will pull through. More updates soon. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 18, 2009)

> One looks nice and healthy but the other looks kind of sickly. Hopefully it will pull through


 i believe thats natural for cuttings to do that tho. im sure they'll be just fine tho .  if i can clone an keep em goin fine under the conditions i put out an the methods i use to do so then im sure yours will survive jus fine .
  after successfully takin my own cuts an rootingthem an now having 5 of the first ones in my flower room in large cups i almost wanna go hiking into the boones an look for sum weird exotic plants to clone an try growing inside my home.
  i mean i use to do alot of hiking round here an theres a few distinct plants/flowers i was just in aw over an never seen before nowhere else. 


> I do still have 10 more white widow seeds


 well ya got sum back up then at least 
  im kinda curious how ya set up ya cab man.    i love usin imagination as well lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 19, 2009)

smokybear said:
			
		

> It does, doesn't it? I was thinking that when I took the pic!  I do remember you saying that you gave up on pollenating. I would too but I don't have any place for clones or mother plants right now so hopefully next time around, I will be able to do it. Funding is really tight right now so I'm unable to invest any money at all into growing. You think it will need pollenated again just to be safe or no? Take care and be safe.


 


IMO...NO...1  grain pollen..1 pistol...= 1 seed..and by the looks of it ya have plenty..nice job my friend..take care and be safe


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

Well another update for the ladies is due so here it is! Everything is looking good so far. No major problems to speak of... I untied one of the ladies and she bent clear over to the floor!! I had to stake and tie her up real good so she will be supported. She stretched a lot more than the other ladies so she is much taller.. A little rope and a stake took care of that problem, though. :hubba:  This is day 28 of flower so far. Day 60 overall. They are really putting on the trichromes already so that's a great sign.

On a bad note, I don't think my clones are going to survive. I'm not too worried about it if they don't survive. I will just start from seed again. The branches I did pollenate are definitely pregnant! The colas are huge! I tried to get a picture but I'm ignorant when it comes to my wifes camera! Anyways, I should have a bunch of seeds when harvest comes around so I'm good with that. What do you all think? How do they look? Take care and be safe.


----------



## oldsman (Jul 24, 2009)

You and Mother Nature make a good team.Those are beautiful.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 24, 2009)

they look great smokey :aok:
 i dont think i could stand the wait on them lengthy flowerin WW girls myself. lol
  hope ya be able to hold out to the bitter end man..!!


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

They are going to have to be chopped at the end of August. They have 4 more weeks to go before I have to get rid of them. My inlaws are coming up at the end of next month and I can't have them seeing huge pot plants in the closet. They know me and the wife smoke but they don't know we grow and it has to stay that way. I may be able to put it off a little more than four weeks but we will see how things develop. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

BTW, pic 8 is my lady that fell over when I removed her ties. Pic 9 is after I staked her.. I ended up duct-taping a piece of wood to the pot. I didn't want to drive it into the dirt, possibly harming her root system. She should do just fine now...hopefully. Take care and be safe.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jul 24, 2009)

:watchplant: *Beautiful * :aok:


----------



## GoRiLLa_NooB (Jul 24, 2009)

Very nice looking plants, so you didn't use any extra nutes threw the grow so far but you did use the bloom the first week of flowering??  I'm a newb just trying to learn as much as I can before I start my grow thanks in advance.


----------



## smokybear (Jul 24, 2009)

I use the big bloom every other watering. I don't use any ferts during veg. Just during bloom. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 25, 2009)

hey smokey, your usin all cfl's right?
 they look good for cfls man.  i dont understand why sum who flower wit cfls never get anythin half decent lookin, bud wise.  imo i feel ours are doin fantastic considerin  flowerin wit cfl's.  
either way it works for me so far....


----------



## BBFan (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice job Smoky!  Hopefully they're ripe when you need to chop.  What about drying?  I'm sure the inlaws would be just as shocked to see those ladies tied up and hanging upside down in the closet!

Great job!


----------



## smokybear (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm using a 400 watt and a 150 watt hps for these zip. I tried cfl's once but didn't like the results. 

As for drying, I'm just going to put them in my bedroom closet and hope for the best. They know me and the wife smoke, they just don't know we grow it. As long as they don't know we are growing, I'm golden. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Jul 25, 2009)

i'll get an hps soon enough tho.  only usin cfl's now i have nothin to compare to til i get an hps.  im sure i wont go back to cfls once gotten it but wat would you say as far as how drastic the lst, gettin a perfect even canopy wit cfl's right all on top them vs havin regular plants maybe wit sum mild LST but wit an HPS. 
 liek i said i have never seen up close for myself wat an hps can do.
 my last harvest i got really impatient an harvested way erly. it got me high but never to that final step. it kept lacking.
 but from the looks of things an wat i know  etc  i'd say im gettin a fairly decent result as far as usin CFL's.


----------



## MindzEye (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks good bro


----------



## smokybear (Jul 25, 2009)

With an hps zip, you could do a sog or scrog if you wanted too. Having clones is great for sog. Just have a bunch of clones and put them into flower immediately after rooting. I've seen awesome results in a sog setup. Even if you just do a few plants, you can still control the canopy with good lst. I lst'ed a bit but not too much with these. I could have kept the canopy more even but I slacked off in the tying!  Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Getmelifted (Jul 26, 2009)

Whats your temp and humidity in the room?

And ive been giving my budding plants a power bloom nute mixed in my water everyday.  Im wondering if I should do every other day like you.

Cause im on day 22 of budding and mine arent even close to being that big


----------



## smokybear (Jul 27, 2009)

Temps are between 78-85 degrees when lights are on and around 72 degrees with the lights off. I don't really worry about the humidity in the room. I would only nute every other watering if they were my plants. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 27, 2009)

hey  *smoky*..looking great my friend..I dry in my closet  as well...I place a asculateing fan in ther on medium  and burn candles in house all the time to mask smell from kids..you say you use Big Bloom  for flower nute?  or just veg...i didnt understand that..I use all six ff..and I am thinking of a sog  on the start up of my fall grow..Ill keep ya posted..take care and be safe youself:aok:


----------



## smokybear (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi there 4u. Yes I only used the big bloom this time around.. mostly just because I didn't go buy some veg nutes..  A bit of laziness on my part. I do need to go out and buy some new nutes for my next grow, though. Keep us posted on your grows my friend. Always fun to watch. Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (Aug 2, 2009)

Another update is due so here it is. Day 37 of flower for my ladies. Everything is pretty good so far. I did have one mishap, though. My fan fell off the wall and landed on one of my ladies.. Broke a couple of smaller branches beyond repair but other than that, minor damage. They are definitely yellowing up a good bit now. Losing lots of big fan leaves. Other than that, things are good. Had to stake another one of the ladies today. I took them out of the growroom to take pictures and pick dead leaves and she fell over... Getting too heavy! On to the pics... Take care and be safe.


----------



## smokybear (Aug 3, 2009)

Well my clones look really terrible. They are still green but have showed no growth whatsoever and they just generally look sickly.. I'm not sure if I'm going to toss them and try again next grow or what... I would take some pics but the wife took the camera this morning.. I should have some up later today. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 3, 2009)

i bet your just anxious as all hell now huh smokey? LOL
 how many more weeks they got left in them for full run?


----------



## smokybear (Aug 3, 2009)

Definitely would love to smoke some of it right now but I know I must be patient! August 21 will be 8 weeks of flower. I'm not positive on when the in-laws are coming but I may be able to let them go for 9 weeks or so. The situation is still developing so I can't say for sure. I hope I can, though. How do they look? Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 3, 2009)

they look great to me smokey. 

tell the inlaws ya got the worst case of sum contagious flu and stall em for week r 2 extra til ya get better :rofl:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 3, 2009)

> They are still green but have showed no growth whatsoever and they just generally look sickly.. I'm not sure if I'm going to toss them and try again next grow or what...


  u musta posted this just as i was postin mine . i missed it LOL.
  but are your clones been rooted yet and repotted or ya just take them?  cuz mine dont grow either until they show roots thru the peat pellets an i put them in some sort of media/soil then they start to grow finally.  but mine this time took bout 12 days to root.  last time took ten.
  i also got few that aint showed roots yet but appear to be growing taller and leafing out more lol. :confused2: 
 but how long ago you take the clones?


----------



## smokybear (Aug 3, 2009)

I took the clones like 14-15 days ago. I dipped them into rooting hormone and put them straight into soil. They were 3 weeks into flower when I took the clones so maybe that's it. I'm not too worried about it, though. If I fail, I will try again next go-round. Take care and be safe.


----------



## zipflip (Aug 3, 2009)

> They were 3 weeks into flower when I took the clones so maybe that's it.


 thats definately it i would say. as i have read and noticed from others grows that clones takin durrin flowering take while longer  cuz tehy are reverting back to veg. i'd leave em go a while man. why not? see wat happens anyway.. ?


----------



## smokybear (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea, I'm going to let them go until they either take off and start growing or they just die. We will see. I will keep you all posted. Take care and be safe.


----------

